# Turbo Levo FSR Set up thread



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Would you guys like to start a set up thread for the Turbo Levo FSR to discuss different set ups and behaviors of the bike? My bike is dialed, but thought maybe could help some first time riders on the Levo.


----------



## e-wa (May 4, 2008)

That would be perfect. Now if my bike would just come in.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

What model did you get?


----------



## mojoronnie (Feb 26, 2012)

I've got an expert coming soon. What do you have Gutch?


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

I have a 2017 Expert. Love it.


----------



## e-wa (May 4, 2008)

I went for the comp, have to many other expensive toys. Also thinking keep it for 2 years and sell it for the latest greatest.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Congrats, the comp is a great bike. I bet they will shed 5# in the next few years..


----------



## NEPMTBA (Apr 7, 2007)

I'm in...


----------



## e-wa (May 4, 2008)

Any of you feel the need to add the Garmin Connect to the Levo's?


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

The Specialized App works pretty well. I have thought about the remote for up or down power levels, as I'm too lazy to reach down to the down tube!!


----------



## dstepper (Feb 28, 2004)

Had to switch to Shimano cassette was breaking teeth of the stock sram. (Expert model). Bike shop did the conversion no charge. Had to switch out the hub parts to make the move over. Shifting has improved. Still hate the sound of the stock rear hub, first bike without Kris Kings hubs and I am missing them. 

Dean


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Cool, Thry probably put the shimano driver on the hub. I'm running the Carbon 38 SL wheels, want to go XT electronic but waiting for Spesh to get back to me.


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

The increase in available torque provided by the mid drive systems is hard on drive trains as it has been on Tandems for years. The industry is working on solutions like the 8spd system recently reviewed and workable because e bikes don't require as tight a cluster due to the aforementioned torque. But shifting, especially under load, is always going to be a bit of a problem. The good thing is that if you want Chris King hubs with a mid drive there is nothing stopping you from using them versus a hub motor. But with a hub motor you can shift whenever you want as the drive train is isolated from the motor.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

2017 Levo Expert, Moto Orange
Weight 190# suited up.
6'1" Height, Size Large.
Local terrain- Mountains, Singletrack, Technical
Bike skills- Above average

Set Up:
Fox 34 Pedelec 150mm 30% SAG
Rear shock- Volstrum Corset 30%SAG
Tire Pressure 20/22#

Upgrades:
Renthal Apex 60mm stem
Renthal Fatbar Carbon lite 30mm rise.
Roval Carbon SL 38 wheelset
Rokform I phone mount.
Fox 34 speed pedelec 150mm fork
Extra volume air can Volstrum Corset.

Settings:
Eco 20%, Trail 50%, Turbo "Hungry and thirsty!"

Notes: 

*Air up tires 3-4 more psi than standard 6fattie pressure, especially if you're catching air.
*Prefer XT or XTR brakes over the Guides, but they are ok. Modulation not as good. IMO.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Picked up a Turbo levo today. No not bought, picked it up, seemed very heavy. Weights on those who have one? Issues with lofting the front wheel say over an 8" log or small ledge? This seems the right place to ask. Interested in feedback on the weight issue. If it is an issue?


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

leeboh said:


> Picked up a Turbo levo today. No not bought, picked it up, seemed very heavy. Weights on those who have one? Issues with lofting the front wheel say over an 8" log or small ledge? This seems the right place to ask. Interested in feedback on the weight issue. If it is an issue?


50#. You can manual, albeit it takes more effort. Big whips? Maybe but I can't. Small air, all day. You can feel the weight in technical terrain and it does take more skill because of the weight. You can also ride it without the motor. It's not bad but climbs are rugged.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

I went with a slightly longer stem of 60mm (today's standards of course, remember running 100-120 yrs ago!) to lengthen a bit and went with 30mm riser bar for height. I'm right on the boarder between a large/XL. I went Large.


----------



## Jamie_MTB (Nov 18, 2004)

I started one here

http://forums.mtbr.com/specialized/...urbo-levo-mission-control-thread-1016387.html


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Jamie_MTB said:


> I started one here
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/specialized/...urbo-levo-mission-control-thread-1016387.html


Didn't know it existed! I've been in the ebike forum.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Gutch said:


> 2017 Levo Expert, Moto Orange
> Weight 190# suited up.
> 6'1" Height, Size Large.
> Local terrain- Mountains, Singletrack, Technical
> ...


XT Di2 ordered. Non available til 10/21/16. Gonna be sweet.


----------



## e-wa (May 4, 2008)

The bike is here, it's set up time.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Cool man! For me being an ex Moto anal set up guy, it usually takes a while for me to get a bike dialed. This one however, is so much like my 6fattie that I'm basically just compensating for the added weight. They are fun, enjoy.


----------



## e-wa (May 4, 2008)

I'm a get it close and go type rider. My 350 is setup the same, in the ball park and ride. Rode the Levo 6 miles and just smiled the whole time, amazing. 2 things..1. Glad I got the large. 2. Man these bars seem really wide.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Most hard core bikers will ride it and come back grinning ear to ear. Yeah, I also prefer slightly narrower bars. My Renthals are like 740mm I believe. I'm also going to try some flats. Never have since my bmx days, figured they might be fun.


----------



## e-wa (May 4, 2008)

Hey Gutch, how much air you running in your forks?


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Hey bud, I'll send you a pm, once I check my pressure. This ebike forum is a joke. These guys treat us like we have just taken our training wheels off. Zero respect and closed minded. I've tried and I'm done. A dis respectful cyclist is no good.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Just got in the Fox 150mm Pedelec fork. Gonna mount it today and ride this weekend.


----------



## UKearthmover (Feb 15, 2017)

Hi from the UK!
2016 Levo Comp FSR, standard as bought components up to press.
Added a Mudhugger rear mudguard and some inner tube to keep crud away from the motor, seals and my backside. Magic Mary 2.5 front tyre and Maxxis Rekon 2.8 rear.
No big hills where I live, but average 3 rides a week for 90 mins a time.
Mark


----------



## Mountie (Jun 12, 2017)

Hey I just found this thread after getting abused elsewhere on the site man some are total wan#$%s on this site. Have had a Turbo Levo Expert for about 7 weeks now loving it so far. Just getting back into biking after extended break.

I have a question regarding a wallowing rear shock, I'm fining I'm having to run the rebound up fairly high to stop wallowing over quick undulations that are deep. I am 220 so not light at all. Any suggestions?

Thanks in advance,


----------



## russmu66 (Nov 11, 2007)

What pressure are you running in your rear shock Mountie?


----------



## Mountie (Jun 12, 2017)

Rear shock I just use auto sag setting.. front 105psi dropper 20psii

Front tire 18 rear 20


----------



## Mountie (Jun 12, 2017)

Welcome what part of the UK are you from?.......


----------



## boogsie (Oct 20, 2011)

Has anyone installed a Rockshox Air Shaft Pike.?
After some advice on increasing fork travel with a Rockshox Air Shaft Pike on my Levo.
Cant decide between the 150mm and 160mm 29er airshaft. Keen on the 160mm but dont want piggy handling in the tight stuff so wondering if anyone has tried the 160mm ?


----------



## EricTheDood (Sep 22, 2017)

boogsie said:


> Has anyone installed a Rockshox Air Shaft Pike.?
> After some advice on increasing fork travel with a Rockshox Air Shaft Pike on my Levo.
> Cant decide between the 150mm and 160mm 29er airshaft. Keen on the 160mm but dont want piggy handling in the tight stuff so wondering if anyone has tried the 160mm ?


Several folks "long shocked" their Santa Cruz Hightowers, part of which involves swapping in the 160mm air shaft from the stock 150mm. Check out the threads there. Some people like the 160mm, others don't.

Specifically with the Levo, it'll certainly slacken the head tube angle, which has its pluses and minuses. For $30, it's worth a shot IMO to see if you like it. Worst case, it's an easy swap back to 150mm.

If you're looking for a plusher ride, consider getting a coil shock. My 180mm Kenevo with an Ohlins coil shock is MUCH plusher than my 170mm Nomad with a RS air shock. I plan to swap out the Nomad's shock for a coil in the next few months. Both bikes have Lyrik RCT3 forks, 170mm on the Nomad and 180mm on the Kenevo. They feel similar enough. Negligible difference compared to the rear suspension.

I'd ask around to see if you can put an Ohlins TTX on the Levo. I know there are StumpJumpers with the TTX, which the Levo is based off.


----------



## boogsie (Oct 20, 2011)

EricTheDood said:


> Several folks "long shocked" their Santa Cruz Hightowers, part of which involves swapping in the 160mm air shaft from the stock 150mm. Check out the threads there. Some people like the 160mm, others don't.
> 
> Specifically with the Levo, it'll certainly slacken the head tube angle, which has its pluses and minuses. For $30, it's worth a shot IMO to see if you like it. Worst case, it's an easy swap back to 150mm.
> 
> ...


Gday Eric,
Cheers for that.
Ive long shocked pretty much every bike ive had, though decided Ill just go the 150, levo i have is 140mm and see how it fares.
Nice ides on the coil, ive seen a yoke for the levo so when funds are a plenty ill look into it.
Did see someones Levo on Vital with coil and 160mm fork, beast.
And mentioning Kenevo is just making me bloody jealous


----------



## Twimby (Jun 27, 2013)

boogsie said:


> Gday Eric,
> Cheers for that.
> Ive long shocked pretty much every bike ive had, though decided Ill just go the 150, levo i have is 140mm and see how it fares.
> Nice ides on the coil, ive seen a yoke for the levo so when funds are a plenty ill look into it.
> ...


Worth checking the Fattie6 threat in the plus forum, 30 pages.
Pretty much every kind of mod done and documented there


----------



## boogsie (Oct 20, 2011)

Twimby said:


> Worth checking the Fattie6 threat in the plus forum, 30 pages.
> Pretty much every kind of mod done and documented there


doh! Didn't even think of checking fattie6 , good onya Twimby mate, appreciated


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

On my wife’s Levo FSR, I installed 150mm cranks, 30t narrow wide chainring, now has a much better setup for climbing and pedal clearance is far better.

A long fork wouldn’t hurt for pedal clearance, but it’ll make the handling slow.

It’s a heavy bike, handling is pretty good considering the weight. 

I’m a skilled rider, I’ve taken my wife’s Levo through some tech boulder gardens and down some steep grades, it does fine as long I’m on the ground. In the air is not where this bike wants to be. A long fork may not add anything of value and could worsen handling. 

The 150mm cranks are excellent, no one has noticed how short they are, both my adult kids said it rode well, and no more pedal strikes!


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

It's definitely heavy, very hard to manual without kicking the juice hard; long chainstays.

It's not a bike for whips, I can whip all my bikes, but I'm not sure I want to try on my wife's Levo cuz it's so heavy I'm afraid I'll bend the wheel.

I'd wait for the next gen, better geo and lighter weight: 420mm chainstays and 40# is what we want!



leeboh said:


> Picked up a Turbo levo today. No not bought, picked it up, seemed very heavy. Weights on those who have one? Issues with lofting the front wheel say over an 8" log or small ledge? This seems the right place to ask. Interested in feedback on the weight issue. If it is an issue?


----------



## boogsie (Oct 20, 2011)

yea, Im hoping a 150mm fork is the sweet spot seeing as the new Levos come standard with 150mm, soon see i guess.
Jumping is weird, feels kinda like slowmo and a heavy landing. Could be my dodgy style, or lack of.
Still cant find bloody 160mm cranks...


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

The Koxx 1 160mm cranks, zero Q, ISIS, designed for unicycles, only source I found was UDC Australia. Might be able to find some used ones on the unicycle forum.

The UDC 150mm cranks are killer, no pedal strikes, spin nice, no wierdness.

Unless you can get a shorter crank directly from Praxis, all other cranks will be a tough match. I have two sets of low Q cranks in 160mm that are too wide, the 150mm cranks required some grinder work.


----------



## boogsie (Oct 20, 2011)

G'day Ben,
Cheers for the info.
So were you thinking something like this ?
w0w.municycle.com.au/catalogue/UP-CR-K1-160_item.html
Bit of grinder or die grinder not a worry.



Nurse Ben said:


> The Koxx 1 160mm cranks, zero Q, ISIS, designed for unicycles, only source I found was UDC Australia. Might be able to find some used ones on the unicycle forum.
> 
> The UDC 150mm cranks are killer, no pedal strikes, spin nice, no wierdness.
> 
> Unless you can get a shorter crank directly from Praxis, all other cranks will be a tough match. I have two sets of low Q cranks in 160mm that are too wide, the 150mm cranks required some grinder work.


----------



## hobbit (Apr 23, 2007)

I've got the 2018 Comp Carbon Levo. Mods so far are carbon renthals, front endurogard, tubeless, hope red rotors, finned carbon pads and chester pedals. Took me a month to get used to it as it was first ebike, first plus bike and first bike without spds. I came from a carbon Capra. 
I can now jump farther than I could the Capra but had to learn to hit jumps faster and place myself further back than on a regular bike. Love the thing and now riding 3 times as much as I used to.
The rear suspension seems pretty good just using the autosag settings but still experimenting with the front. I think I can get a bit better small bump compliance by adding a token and dropping pressure a bit.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

K1 AL7075 cranks Black 160mm - UDCA Pty Ltd t/as Unicycle.Com Australia

Yup, those are the ones.

I rode these for years on Muni, they are bomber. You can also get the new 150mm ISIS cranks from UDC.AU

So you might want to consider the 150mm, I know they sound short, but they don't ride "wierd" and they completely solve the low BB issues.

I rode some 160mm, and though the pedal hots were fewer, it was still an issue; not so with the 150mm.



boogsie said:


> G'day Ben,
> Cheers for the info.
> So were you thinking something like this ?
> w0w.municycle.com.au/catalogue/UP-CR-K1-160_item.html
> Bit of grinder or die grinder not a worry.


----------



## boogsie (Oct 20, 2011)

Thanks Ben,
Grabbed the 160mm cranks and see how it goes, 150mm airshaft just arrived so some playing to do. 


Nurse Ben said:


> K1 AL7075 cranks Black 160mm - UDCA Pty Ltd t/as Unicycle.Com Australia
> 
> Yup, those are the ones.
> 
> ...


----------



## comtn (Jan 23, 2018)

hobbit said:


> I've got the 2018 Comp Carbon Levo. Mods so far are carbon renthals, front endurogard, tubeless, hope red rotors, finned carbon pads and chester pedals. Took me a month to get used to it as it was first ebike, first plus bike and first bike without spds. I came from a carbon Capra.
> I can now jump farther than I could the Capra but had to learn to hit jumps faster and place myself further back than on a regular bike. Love the thing and now riding 3 times as much as I used to.
> The rear suspension seems pretty good just using the autosag settings but still experimenting with the front. I think I can get a bit better small bump compliance by adding a token and dropping pressure a bit.


Did you have any luck with this? I am thinking of trying the same. Pike 160mm with ohlins rear coil keeps crossing my mind. Kenevo seems like overkill for Colorado Springs trails.


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

comtn said:


> Did you have any luck with this? I am thinking of trying the same. Pike 160mm with ohlins rear coil keeps crossing my mind. Kenevo seems like overkill for Colorado Springs trails.


Not sure where you're riding, but FYI. A Kenevo would certainly be overkill on a bike path.

https://www.trailsandopenspaces.org/2018/02/09/new-ebike-rules-for-trails-and-parks/


----------



## Mackeral_Fillet (Sep 16, 2017)

i have the Comp and Expert Levo 2018's. What are you finding lacking in the suspension?


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

I put an extra token in front and rear. They are heavy and when you ride them hard, you’ll enjoy the token.


----------



## comtn (Jan 23, 2018)

Mackeral_Fillet said:


> i have the Comp and Expert Levo 2018's. What are you finding lacking in the suspension?


Bottoming resistance mostly. I've only had it out once. I'll add the tokens and give it a go. Do you find the ohlins fork to be a big improvement over the Rev?


----------

